
Judge: Glassdoor reviews aren’t “political,” so feds can grab user identities - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/judge-glassdoor-reviews-arent-political-so-feds-can-grab-user-identities/
======
lsiebert
Examining some linked documents from pacer by the lawyer, Levy who brought
this up, and searching glass door leads me to believe that TriWest Healthcare
Alliance is the company in question. It has offices in Phoenix, and works with
veterans

1\. Restraino, who glassdoor wrote a letter to that the judge mentions, is
AUSA of arizona.
[https://www.citizen.org/system/files/case_documents/orderden...](https://www.citizen.org/system/files/case_documents/orderdenyingglassdoormotiontoquash.pdf)

2\. Page 9 of the following partially quotes an anonymous review
[https://www.citizen.org/system/files/case_documents/glassdoo...](https://www.citizen.org/system/files/case_documents/glassdoormotiontoquash.pdf)

3\. Here is that anonymous review [https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-
Review-TriWest-He...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Employee-Review-
TriWest-Healthcare-Alliance-RVW8783174.htm)

4\. the 125 reviews from september 2008 until the beginning of march match up
to the numbers and dates of reviews given.

Passed this to a journalist friend of mine. On further review, looks like the
WSJ posted this already.
[http://webreprints.djreprints.com/4130891146141.html](http://webreprints.djreprints.com/4130891146141.html)

------
DarkKomunalec
Ignoring the ridiculous notion that 1st Amendment implications apply more to
'political' speech, criticizing companies _is_ political - you'd have to
ignore the entire labour movement, and companies' involvement in politics, to
think otherwise.

